# Decreasing incubator humidity



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

I live in a very humid area. The current humidity at my area is 93% and the humidity inside my incubator is 90% now and it doesn't get lower than 85%. I need to decrease the humidity level inside my incubator. Ventilation does not work because outside air is also very humid. Can anyone suggest any idea how do I decrease humidity inside my incubator? I don't want to buy dehumidifier right now. So, please suggest me some other methods.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, where in the heck do you live? That's high even for the southern US. 

The only way I can think that you can drop it is for the incubator to be in a controlled environment, like a building with AC. Or one running a dehumidifier.


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Man, where in the heck do you live? That's high even for the southern US.
> 
> The only way I can think that you can drop it is for the incubator to be in a controlled environment, like a building with AC. Or one running a dehumidifier.


I live in Bangladesh. I just realized that the humidity is abnormally high today. Weather forecast says it will drop to 75% tomorrow and will gradually drop to 65% within a few days. Btw is 65-75% humidity permissible for a good hatch rate?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's still higher than it should be in the first 18 days of incubation. You're not adding water are you? With that high humidity you don't need to add water to the incubator. 

Is there any place within your home that might be lower in humidity?


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That's still higher than it should be in the first 18 days of incubation. You're not adding water are you? With that high humidity you don't need to add water to the incubator.
> 
> Is there any place within your home that might be lower in humidity?


Lol no. I am not adding water to further increase the humidity  . I think my problem is solved. The incubator humidity dropped to 58% when I raised temperature to 37.5 C. I am making this incubator on my own. Still testing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL At least you knew not to add it. There are some that would have.

37.5 c is the correct temp for hatching. 

We're going to need some pics of your incubator at some point. Everyone enjoys seeing the creativity of others.


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL At least you knew not to add it. There are some that would have.
> 
> 37.5 c is the correct temp for hatching.
> 
> We're going to need some pics of your incubator at some point. Everyone enjoys seeing the creativity of others.


I just finished building the controller circuit. Here is the photo. Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a poultry forum, we always appreciate the creativity of the folks that visit here. 

How are you measuring humidity? I'm guessing the blue block is your temp monitor. I know your electrical is different there but why so many wires? It's hard to tell what they all go to.

When do you plan on setting some eggs to give it the final test.


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

You see so many wires because it's not a pcb. These are all internal wires of the circuit. If you look into a pcb(printed circuit board) there are many internal wirings going through copper traces. I used DHT22 sensor for measuring temperature and humidity and fed it to a Atmega8 microcontroller which makes decision when to turn on the bulb and when to turn off. I will make pcb after making sure everything is working. Then you will see no mess of wirings. I am an electrical engineer and I would love to help you all in this sector.

Tomorrow I will order some fertile eggs. Then I will give a final test. I am really excited to see some eggs hatching


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You didn't need to tell me you're an electrical engineer to understand you knew what you were doing. With your explanation even I understood what was going on. You could teach it. 

It's spring. So much hatching going on right now. So many new peeps being bought. 

Any clue what you're going to order? Being in Bangladesh you would have breeds there that we see little of here. We've gotten to see some wonderful birds over the years.


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn't understand. You mean which bird species? I am making this for my friend's poultry farm. So, It's chicken eggs.

edit: I see. We call it layer chicken here. No clue if it has other name in USA


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, we have breed names even for layer birds. Although I don't think they use them in commercial poultry houses. 

Are you going to have chickens for yourself or will these go to your friend?


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

I have nothing to do with chickens. It's a test setup. If it's successful, I will build a 1000 eggs incubator for my friend.

Maybe it has a breed name but I don't know. Maybe the chickens used for laying eggs called layers. Just guessing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So basically you're putting your knowledge to work. I find that quite interesting. And it's going to help your friend with his business.


----------



## fischer_tanvir (Apr 1, 2021)

It's like we were just gossiping in a nice evening. We were talking about business. Then he said, "Man I need an incubator. Where to buy one?" Then I said, "You need to buy one? Your friend is an engineer and he is smart " That's how it began.

As I am giving my time and brain for it and he is using it for commercial purpose, don't you think he should give me some royalty? I won't ask for it but I think he is smart enough to realize it. I won't mind if he doesn't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That's actually kind of funny. An American idiom, can't see the forest for the trees type of thing. Sitting right there with him was the answer to his dilemma. 

Your royalty is liable to be in chicken or a lifetime of eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

fischer_tanvir said:


> I live in a very humid area. The current humidity at my area is 93% and the humidity inside my incubator is 90% now and it doesn't get lower than 85%. I need to decrease the humidity level inside my incubator. Ventilation does not work because outside air is also very humid. Can anyone suggest any idea how do I decrease humidity inside my incubator? I don't want to buy dehumidifier right now. So, please suggest me some other methods.


*Robin has given great advice. I wish you all the luck in the world with your endeavor.*


----------

